
The Humans With Super Human Vision - georgecmu
http://discovermagazine.com/2012/jul-aug/06-humans-with-super-human-vision#.UViRAavF0R8
======
whatshisface
I'd like to point out that all the fourth cone can really do is give you a
higher resolution... nobody can see infrared or ultraviolet.

~~~
georgecmu
_all the fourth cone can really do is give you a higher resolution_

Higher resolution in distinguishing shades of color.

 _nobody can see infrared or ultraviolet._

If the fourth cone sensitivity is shifted outside of the currently visible
spectrum, then the carrier would be able to see infrared or ultraviolet --
there's nothing in physics or biology that would preclude it.

